# Montgomery Co.



## zuke

Morels in and around S. E. PA.


----------



## zuke

Found three today (May 2) in Montgomery Co. Two blondes and one black. Found them in the spot that I always find my first few. My other spots came up with zero.


----------



## doe

Went out to my Nj spots Sunday May 4 and found 15 small blonds. My Bucks county spots produced nothing.


----------



## kene

Total so far 108 Morels in Montgomery County in 6 days. From April 30th to May 5th. 81 Half Free morels, and 27 Yellows.

They are and been out there. I'll be out everyday until I cant find anymore signs of them (when the Dryad Saddles are gone). Great weather this entire week. If you wait too long, mother nature creatures may get them all before you spot one. Have fun all.


----------



## 4evergr8ful

Hi, new to the board and curious where people hunt in Montgomery County (where I live). I've only ever hunted for morels in central PA. Thank you!


----------



## kene

There are a lot of public places. If you are south Montgomery; start at Fort Washington State Park, Norristown Farm Park, and Pennypack Creek.

middle Montgomery; Evansburg State Park, Skippack Creek, and Perkiomen Creek

north Montgomery; Greenlane park,Swamp Creek, and Pennypack Mills County Park

And if you are willing to drive to Buck County, Peace Valley Park and Nockamixon State Park.

Personally to me, the best way to find morels spot is to Scout an area after the rains. The day after the rains, you will actually start to see many signs of potential morels. Half Free Morels, Dryad Saddles, Oysters, and other mushrooms. Again, DONT pick any morels if you find them after the rain. Let them grow. Morels typically grow for 5 to 10 days before rotting (depending on weather). If you do find morels after the rain, be smart and hide them by putting some leaves on top of them and mark the area so you know. Just dont litter.

Look for your typically ideally spots Apple, Tulip Poplars, Elms and Ash tree. Look for those trees in clusters and good luck.


----------



## 4evergr8ful

Thank you so much for the info, Kene! I plan on going out tomorrow. Hopefully, it isn't too late. I figured that the season should be winding down soon, if it hasn't already. Many thanks again!


----------



## kene

Found 20 large yellow morels today. All on the southern facing hills. The North side are just starting greys. So I left those alone. I seen a lot of people saying they arent up yet. BUT they are. I have found them in Buck County, Lehigh and Berks all this weekend. Yesterday, I found 24 medium size yellows in Bucks. Friends told me they found some in Lehigh/Berks. Just become a tree hunter and focus on high probability spots; Elm clusters, tulip poplars, dead fallen trees, etc. 

Sorry for no pictures, I dont know how to upload them. But I submitted my findings to Morel Mushroom Report. Looking for Sonny in Montgomery County PA. the site will mostly likely post the picture late tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## kene

I hope this image works


----------



## zuke

Nice ones. I'm still finding them in Montgomery Co. but they are small and few and far between. I'm hoping the rain on Friday will bring out some more.


----------

